# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [CPC] Tomeothon

## Koops

Suite au succès immense du Zepothon nous lançons donc la deuxième vague.

L'objectif cette fois ci est de financer 2 tomes pour Cafeïne et Charmide.

Ce Tomeothon consistera en 3 parties bien distinctes:

- Appel aux dons
- Apres midi rush Ascalon
- Soirée Farm PvE "Money, money, money"

*1 - Appel aux dons:*

Objectif: 200po

Coffre de guilde: 20po
Charmide: 40po
Koops: 12po
Guitou: 5po
Tibere: 3po
Dwacito: 5po
Ivanoff: 10po
Maderone: 15po

TOTAL: 110po

Si vous souhaitez faire un don merci de le déposer en banque de guilde et de l'indiquer ici même que l'on puisse savoir ou on en est.

Tous les donateurs dépassant les 5pos recevront le rang honorifique de Donateur CPC.
A partir de 40pos un titre perso peut être envisagé  ::): 
Pour les dons de 10pos et plus Caf et Charmide vous remercierons en privé  ::ninja:: 


*2 - Ascaprem*

Vendredi aprem nous organiserons autant de rushs asca que possible.

L'intégralité des recettes sera reversés dans le coffre de guilde pour le financement des tomes.

Venez donc farmer des insignes d'asca dans la joie et la bonne humeur.

*3 - Soirée "Money, money, money"*

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...ents-de-guilde

Soirée farm entre canards bonne humeur et rentabilité au rendez vous. Les fonds seront alloués a nos pauvres sans tome  ::):

----------


## Maderone

A partir de combien on gagne un rang personnalisé en guilde ?  :Bave:

----------


## Koops

40pos et tu as le titre petit poney  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Même à partir d'un peu moins, je peux me permettre de promettre un lobbying constant pour que tu l'aies  :^_^: 

Et je crois pouvoir parler au nom de Caf quand j'annonce qu'il donnera à cette grande entreprise la moitié de ses fonds propres - soit 36pc  ::trollface:: 

L'objectif des 200po peut paraître énorme, mais je pense que c'est atteignable vu la montagne d'argent sur laquelle on s'assoient désormais certains. D'ailleurs, à quand une taxe de guilde sur les précurseurs?  ::ninja:: 
Dans tous les cas, les 100po sont juste à côté. 

Alors n'hésitez pas, aidez-nous à vous aider en W3 - _Charmicafeïdneothon 2012_

----------


## purEcontact

> Alors n'hésitez pas, aidez-nous à vous aider en W3 - _Charmicafeïdneothon 2012_


Dis pas que c'est pour toi charmide, sinon ça va faire chuter le nombre de donneurs  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maderone

> Même à partir d'un peu moins, je peux me permettre de promettre un lobbying constant pour que tu l'aies


 ::o:  ?

Vous pouvez compter sur moi !



Lee Tchii, go participer ! On ne nous verra plus de la même manière *rêve*

----------


## Guitou

Allez j'ai pas participé au 1er truquothon, donc cette fois-ci je double ma mise !

Et j'enchéris d'une image aussi ! 


Bon en vrai je filerai 4PO99 pour le tome de Caf et 1PA pour celui de Charmide.

----------


## joban

J'ai pas mal de po mais vous aurez que dalle. NADA.

----------


## Skiant

Toméothon ou Tomothon?

Votre titre tient pas la route !
Sinon, dès que je rentre du taf, je commence par faire un Dress Code, et ensuite je viens farmer Ascalon comme un goret, need les insignes  :Bave:

----------


## Kayato

> A partir de combien on gagne un rang personnalisé en guilde ?


J'avais placé la barre à 10 po pour le zepothon (pour que ca reste un minimum exceptionnel comme titre)  ::): . C'est purement arbitraire comme seuil.

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour les dons de 10pos et plus Caf et Charmide vous remercierons en privé


c'tout ?  ::(:

----------


## tibere

Pas eut la chance de vendre un skin halow à 20 po cette fois ni celle d'avoir un précurseur donc..Un tit 3 po pour Cafe-Charmithon... dés que je me connecte .

----------


## kierian

Complètement fauché pour ma part, alors je viendrais à la soirée farm, voire je ferais quelques runs asca si vous prenez aussi les n00bs.

----------


## Charmide

Asca c'est facile, même moi je le fais en dormant maintenant que j'en ai fais quelques-uns par pur appât du gain. Suffit de quelqu'un qui s'y connait (voire d'une majorité si on veut sûr) et ça roule, y'a juste deux trois astuces à savoir. 




> Bon en vrai je filerai 4PO99 pour le tome de Caf et 1PA pour celui de Charmide.


 :Emo: 

Tu regretteras quand vous vous serez fait wipe 15 fois sur les plages de Baie pour y poser des catapultes  ::trollface:: 




> J'ai pas mal de po mais vous aurez que dalle. NADA.


MERCI BANJO




> c'tout ?


Tu sais pas ce que tu rates  ::ninja::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Non mais genre y avait 40po la semaine dernière dans le coffre de guilde, sont passés où ces 20po, ça sent l'abus de golems encore ça!  :tired: 

Je déposerais quelques po ce soir dans le coffre de guilde. Need voir Caf et Charmide troller les intermittents sur le TS public.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maximelene

40po pour un titre Petit Poney ? Ça vaut le coup !

Sauf que j'ai même plus 5po  ::(:

----------


## Koops

> Non mais genre y avait 40po la semaine dernière dans le coffre de guilde, sont passés où ces 20po, ça sent l'abus de golems encore ça!


On va essayer de garder une réserve de 20po dans le coffre pour avoir de quoi faire en cas de soucis  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Lee Tchii, go participer ! On ne nous verra plus de la même manière *rêve*


Oui, enfin, je suis d'avoir 40 po TOUT COURT hein.
Obtenir un rang "Petit Poney" ou tenter d'avancer mon légendaire de 0.1% ?
Le choix est difficile ...
On rush les fractales ou Orr en PvE pour amasser des sous ?

----------


## Koops

> On rush les fractales ou Orr en PvE pour amasser des sous ?


Le Tomeothon est un meta event je ne m'occupe pas de l'event PvE farm de ce soir donc je ne saurais te dire avec certitude  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Surtout que ton lien sur les évènements de guilde ne parle que de l'aprem rush ascalon, pas de l’évènement du soir.
Ce n'est pas une critique, hein.
Plus un questionnement ... qu'est-ce qui serait le plus rentable ? Je pense que ça dépend du nombre de participants en PvE, et aussi du debbug des events bloqués à Orr ...

Sinon cette histoire de rang personnalisé ça va encore creuser l’écart entre les gros gamers riches et les petits nouveaux pauvres. Je demande un recourt à la Cour des Canards pour obtenir une proportionnelle  ::o:  *foutsamerde*

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Sinon cette histoire de rang personnalisé ça va encore creuser l’écart entre les gros gamers riches et les petits nouveaux pauvres. Je demande un recourt à la Cour des Canards pour obtenir une proportionnelle  *foutsamerde*


Si tu y tiens je pense qu'il est possible de créer un rang "Embourbé"  ::ninja:: 

Je suis déjà très très très loin....

----------


## Humain

Comme à chaque levée de fond, j'avais plus de 10 Po que j'ai intégralement dépensé la veille...  :Emo: 
Bon, vu que mon perso est intégralement fini, jvais filer le fruit de mes prochaines récoltes d'ori / ventes de bijoux.

----------


## Guitou

Mieux. Si elle file pas 40po elle aura le rang "l'Embourbée".

----------


## Koops

L'event de ce soir était prévu avant que l'on décide de faire ce Tomeothon et est noté sur l'agenda :D

Les rangs perso n'apportant strictement aucun droit supplémentaire ils sont comme les armes légendaires uniquement pour le skin :D

----------


## Maderone

Le plus rentable est clairement le rush ascalon, je me souviens de nos sorties PvE où l'on mettait un po à tout cassé après la séance. C'est plus fun certes, mais moins rentable. 3 chemin d'ascalon c'est 3 po minium.

----------


## Koops

14h c'est parti pour les rushs Asca si vous voulez participer connectez vous et venez nous rejoindre  :;):

----------


## Phen

Tout en ajoutant que ca permet de prendre avec nous les gens plus bas level qui vont prendre leur 2 lvl et demi en donjon (mais gagner un peu moins certes)

----------


## freuf

Yop, j'ai envoyé 5po à Charmide sous réseve qu'il suicide un bus en sautant d'une falaise.

----------


## gnouman

Quoi! Titre perso! Vite faut que je farm mes 40PO bordwel!

----------


## Maximelene

> Coffre de guilde: 20po


Je proteste, je n'ai encore rien donné !  ::(: 

Sinon je propose que les gens donnant moins de 40po se cotisent pour payer un titre à quelqu'un à qui ça conviendrait. Genre Maderone.

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha ! J'approuve totalement, écoutez le !
Mais sinon Charmide a dit qu'il ferait du forcing même si je donne moins de 40  ::): , il a intérêt !

----------


## Aldrasha

Moi j'ai donné tous mes sous à Maderone récemment, vous m'excuserez de ne pouvoir participer.
Je retourne dans le carton qui me sert désormais de maison...

----------


## Maderone

Je te rembourse la semaine prochaine Aldrasha... Je comptais le faire aujourd'hui mais comme il y a ça, bah je participe  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai pas 40 PO, inutile d'insister, et il me faudrait ... aller, 24 runs d'Ascalon d'ici ce soir pour les cumuler.
Inutile de me menacer avec des rangs d'anonyme ...

----------


## Koops

Allez messieurs dames à votre bon coeur tout don est le bienvenue !!!

----------


## ivanoff

un don de plus !!
je viens d'envoyer 10po à charmide

----------


## Maderone

Donation de 15 po, pour le moment !

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais pourquoi vous êtes tous riches...

 :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

> Mais pourquoi vous êtes tous riches...


Parce qu'on joue plus souvent que toi.

----------


## olih

J'ai du mettre 3po65  :tired: .

----------


## doudou1408

Je suis pas la une partie du week-end, mais dès dimanche soir/lundi je mettrai entre 10 et 20 po  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Hop 5po0pa1pc dans le coffre pour enfin quitter ce rang d'oignon.  ::P: 

Ah... Vu le message de guilde c'était réservé aux rôdeurs. :/

----------


## Caf

80Po dans le coffre de guilde actuellement, vraiment merci à tous ceux qui participent ! Néanmoins il nous faudrait atteindre les 120 po pour acheter le 3ieme tome, et avoir une petite réserve pour les armes de sièges de la semaine.

Donc si nous pouvions récupérer simplement 40 à 50 po de plus ça serait juste génial. Nous serions tranquille pour quelques temps, avant de penser à équiper un commander pour le week-end et la nuit.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

J'ai mis 5po de plus cette aprèm.

----------


## Platinum

quoi ?! un tome pour Caf? et qu'en sera-t-il de nos superbes actions ninja après??  ::cry:: 

faudrait voir pour lui payer une vraie armure aussi  :haha: 

....bon je vais déposer 5 po  :Emo:

----------


## Caf

Ben faut bien qu'on tourne sinon ça sera toujours Zepo et Charmide qui vont en permanence se taper le lead de map.  :Emo: 

Il y a 100po dans la banque c'est cool cela fait un tome de plus mais aucunes réserves.

----------


## Ardibol

Petite donation de 2 po, à la hauteur de ma tirelire!

----------


## Platinum

j'attends toujours mon super rang de frimeur "Donateur"  :Cigare:  voir même le "petit poney" si la différence reste dans mon budget  :Bave: 

Et ne me forcez pas à rendre publique mon screenshot du /dance très particulier vu lors de cette dernière soirée en RvR  ::siffle::

----------


## Lanilor

> [...] Et ne me forcez pas à rendre publique mon screenshot du /dance très particulier vu lors de cette dernière soirée en RvR


Tu parles de ça ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Korbeil

Ces deux crâneurs là !  ::o: 

Sacré Commandant Charmide ! (c'est quand que tu met la petite flèche bleue en avatar forum ? :D)

----------


## Charmide

Jamais  ::o: 

Voilà donc l'épique conclusion de cette épopée tomatothonienne (pour l'instant), merci à tous ceux qui nous ont fait confiance et permis de réaliser ce CLASH dansant au spawn de notre homemap  :Emo: 

Et accessoirement  de participer à la vie du W3 vizunienne à grande échelle, avec déjà des actions très prenantes et des wipes bien nets de méchants rouges, grâce notamment à une excellente réactivité tactique et maîtrise de jeu des gens que j'ai pu leader !

On remerciera aussi Caf de représenter l'esprit CPC en posant d'office pour son premier lead un trébuchet afin de taper le mur d'une tour déjà à nous  :Cigare: 

PS: Le titre Petit Poney a maintenant une existence propre, comme vous pouvez le voir dans l'onglet de guilde. La suite bientôt §§

PS² : On accepte toujours les donations  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

> On remerciera aussi Caf de représenter l'esprit CPC en posant d'office pour son premier lead un trébuchet afin de taper le mur d'une tour déjà à nous


Non ?  ::o: 
Ohlala, j'aurais aimé être sur le mumble à ce moment là. Donc c'est décidé, de mes 15 po de donations, j'ai participé à 14po pour le tome de Charmide et 1 po pour Caf  ::ninja:: .





> PS: Le titre Petit Poney a maintenant une existence propre, comme vous pouvez le voir dans l'onglet de guilde. La suite bientôt §§
> 
> PS² : On accepte toujours les donations


 ::wub::  ! Rien que pour ça j'ai envie de faire plus de donations

----------


## Korbeil

> On remerciera aussi Caf de représenter l'esprit CPC en posant d'office pour son premier lead un trébuchet afin de taper le mur d'une tour déjà à nous


 :Cigare: 
C'était pour prévoir si on la perdait pendant la nuit !

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'avais négocié le titre "Petit Poney Rose" avec Charmide, avant que ce fourbe ne m'apprenne que les possibilités de titre étaient limitées et qu'on se limiterait surement à "Petit Poney" ...
Mais bon, vu les vrais adorateurs de MLP sur ce forum, on ne serait que trois a y prétendre, et deux à avoir donner assez pour le porter.
Ça c'est de "l'élite".

Est-ce que les ennemis en W3 voient nos titres de guilde ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Est-ce que les ennemis en W3 voient nos titres de guilde ?


Non

----------


## Guitou

Déjà que nous on les voit pas des masses.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Dommage.
Maderone avec son arc licorne et un titre "Petit Poney" ça aurait attiré les ennemis comme des guêpes sur du miel en RvR !

----------


## Maderone

... Dommage xD, j'adore casser les dents de ces foutus berserker avec mon build voleur tank.

----------


## Charmide

> fourbe


 :Emo: 

Sur le nom complet du titre, les négociations continuent, j'ai bon espoir de faire avancer ce dossier dans un futur proche. Je vous tiendrais au courant des futurs progrès de cette problématique.

----------


## Maderone

Nan ! Je suis contre, parce que le titre simple permettra de mettre d'autres personnes dans le rang là. Alors que "rose" c'est un parti pris. Tout le monde n'aime pas le rose... Moi le premier :D

----------


## Myron

Tandis que poney ça c'est fédérateur hein... ^^

----------


## Charmide

<insérez débat sur les bronies>

----------


## Maximelene



----------

